# Co-worker looking to adopt



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

I have a co-worker looking to adopt. She is wanting a F that is between 1 and 2 yrs old. The dog must get along with other dogs, she has no cats and does have grandkids that come and visit. She is located in the NW suburbs of Chicago. If anyone knows of a place I can begin to help her search please pm me. Thanks


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Denise,

our rescue group is based in Wiscosin, and my hunch is we can find a very good dog for your find. 

I will send you a personal E Mail.


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

Denise...is she willing to travel a bit for the right dog?


----------

